# Horror on the Orient Express Audio Game



## PaulofCthulhu (Mar 18, 2007)

For those who enjoyed Yog-Sothoth's last _Call of Cthulhu_ audio campaign, the _Masks of Nyarlathotep_, well here's the beginning of a new one for 2007. The Bradford players have got on board the _Cthulhu_ train again as they make their way into the classic _Horror on the Orient Express_ campaign from Chaosium.

These new sessions are recorded in _3D Surround Sound_ for extra SANity-blasting goodness! 

For more information and links, see:

*Horror on the Orient Express Audio Game - Full Steam Ahead!*

As time permits, I'll also be posting mentions of new episodes here at Story Hour, too.

Paul


----------

